# No driver for buggy ethernet card Atheros QCA8171 ?

## larmbr

I am installing gentoo on a new Lenovo laptop.

Unfortunately , I choke on the first step - setting up the internet connection

ifconfig gives out no info about eth*,  so I think gentoo mini-CD doesn't detect my ethernet card.

lspci  gives this: 

```
    08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Qualcomm Atheros QCA8171 Gigabit Ethernet (rev10)
```

lspci -nn  tells 

```

     vender ID: 0x1969

     device ID: 0x10a1

```

uname -r give this:

```
  3.8.13-gentoo 
```

I searched the kernel source  : include/linux/pci_ids.h

and found 

```
    #define PCI_VENDOR_ID_ATTANSIC      0x1969
```

but sadly, not found any

```
    #define  PCI_DEVICE_ID_*  0x10a1 
```

but I  found that  in source drivers/pci/quirks.c, there is :

```
 DECLARE_PCI_FIXUP_FINAL(PCI_VENDOR_ID_ATTANSIC, 0x10a1,

                        quirk_msi_intx_disable_qca_bug); 
```

All the infos above mean that  there is no driver for this specific card and it seems this card is buggy 

So what driver or what workaround should I use to make my install process going on ?Last edited by larmbr on Mon Sep 16, 2013 4:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## eyoung100

Start Here

----------

## larmbr

 *eyoung100 wrote:*   

> Start Here

 

Hi,

This solution is based on a working gentoo, but I still not install it yet ;-(

But thank you all the same, I now get some clues.

----------

## Jaglover

ifconfig -a output please.

----------

## larmbr

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> ifconfig -a output please.

 

Hi,

ifconfig -a :

```

lo: flags=73<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING>  mtu 65536

        inet 127.0.0.1  netmask 255.0.0.0

        inet6 ::1  prefixlen 128  scopeid 0x10<host>

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 2  bytes 36 (36.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 2  bytes 36 (36.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp9s0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 48:d2:24:4a:57:92  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

```

And for the wireless interface wlp9s0,  lspci -k tells me that ath9k is in use,

but after I run net-setup wlp9s0, it still  retrieved no IP address.

----------

## Jaglover

I just realized you are about to install Gentoo. Please use SystemRescueCd, it has much better hardware support.

----------

## marmoras

Hi I also have a Lenovo g500 that uses similar card. For Ethernet alx module you need very recent kernel. I installed from a live Ubuntu through terminal chroot etc. I find it easier and I could connect wireless from Ubuntu. After installation I use wpa suppl, it proved to be more rock solid than wild. You can install wild and use it through curses and upgrade your kernel afterwards

----------

## marmoras

Damn spellchecker, I meant wicd not wild

----------

